# cabinet doors that don't look like kitchen doors!



## davin (16 Nov 2019)

Hi all.
I am in the process of making storage shelving units for a customer. Base units with Oak shelving units above, t and g backs 
Quite a nice job for me, customer wants solid Oak everything, no veneer in there.
I have been thinking about the doors to the base units, I don't want them to look like standard raised and fielded kitchen doors.
I could do just flat solid panels, or use t and g ? wider bottom rail......
Just wondering if anyone has suggestions or pics of similar projects?

thanks Davin


----------



## MikeG. (16 Nov 2019)

Grab your spokeshave, mark out with a felt tip pen, and dust-down your bridle-joint skills.........Make doors without a straight line anywhere. Something which would look at home with Fred and Wilma in Bedrock. Wooden hinges, wooden handles. 









Well, you asked. :lol:


----------



## Trainee neophyte (17 Nov 2019)

MikeG.":rsmj01jw said:


> Grab your spokeshave, mark out with a felt tip pen, and dust-down your bridle-joint skills.........Make doors without a straight line anywhere. Something which would look at home with Fred and Wilma in Bedrock. Wooden hinges, wooden handles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh, you mean something a bit "hobbity".

Like this?


----------



## Jonathan S (17 Nov 2019)

When I design a cabinet I get a feeling from what the client already has in house and go from there......if its a clean slate I get the client to look at Pintrest and make a board of what they like.

Just my opinion ....but if you where to put a contemporary spire on Notradarm it would look out of place......

Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyT (17 Nov 2019)

If you are already using T&G, this antique wardrobe door might give you some ideas, if the proportions work ok. The panels are actually single wide pieces but the design works just as well with narrow strips.


----------



## Droogs (17 Nov 2019)

You could go the Jugendstil/Art Nouveau way
http://www.artnewsnviews.com/view-artic ... icleid=184


----------



## davin (17 Nov 2019)

Thanks for the replies.
Customer is 84, recipient of work is her daughter. I have free reign on what to do (within reason!). 
i think the art nouveau would definitely test my spokeshave skills.
i was thinking of tongue and groove,
I must admit I don't do traditional that much, I'm more a birch ply kind of guy.
Seems a shame not to do something that doesn't look like a Howdens kitchen..
How many mm do you leave a floating panel ?

thanks


----------



## woodbloke66 (2 Dec 2019)

One way, but not necessarily the most economic is to keep the construction simple but orientate and choose the grain direction/pattern very carefully. For example, opposing stiles and rails ought to be bookmatched (cut from one thicker block) and the same with the panels. Sometimes tricky to get right and you can go through a lot of timber to get a good colour match and grain direction, but it's effective when done reasonably well - Rob


----------

